# Quitting a civil service department



## WesternMassCop42069 (May 25, 2021)

Good evening all,

I will keep this short and to the point. I have been a full time police officer for approximately 9 months on a civil service department. I agreed to a 3 year contract but from my understanding is I’d only have a pay a fee if I lateral transferred to another civil service PD prior to 3 years of service. Is this true? 
I received a job offer from a private sector company that I’d be better off but am wondering if I would run into trouble for quitting so soon? My plan is to accept the private job offer and work as a patrolman part time for a non civil service department

thank you in advance.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I’ve heard of college campuses doing this to limit the amount that they’re used as a “stepping stone” and retain their officers. As far as civil service, I’ve never heard it before. Do you intend to not pay for breaching the contract? If so, I believe the department could go after you civilly and drag you through court which could end up costing you even more money. 

IMO I would ask to sit down with the administration/chief/HR or whoever and explain your situation and see if they’ll let you out or it rather than possibly ending on bad terms. 

Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallcapecop22 (Nov 25, 2007)

WesternMassCop42069 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I will keep this short and to the point. I have been a full time police officer for approximately 9 months on a civil service department. I agreed to a 3 year contract but from my understanding is I’d only have a pay a fee if I lateral transferred to another civil service PD prior to 3 years of service. Is this true?
> I received a job offer from a private sector company that I’d be better off but am wondering if I would run into trouble for quitting so soon? My plan is to accept the private job offer and work as a patrolman part time for a non civil service department
> ...





WesternMassCop42069 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I will keep this short and to the point. I have been a full time police officer for approximately 9 months on a civil service department. I agreed to a 3 year contract but from my understanding is I’d only have a pay a fee if I lateral transferred to another civil service PD prior to 3 years of service. Is this true?
> I received a job offer from a private sector company that I’d be better off but am wondering if I would run into trouble for quitting so soon? My plan is to accept the private job offer and work as a patrolman part time for a non civil service department
> ...


So the department I am at is civil service as well and they did the same thing sort of. They pay for the tuition at the academy, 3 grand and then we paid it off over 3 years in tiny amounts of money taken out of our pay check. If you leave, transfer pd, or just quit your obligated to pay back the difference of the tuition you still owe to your respective city or town. Your Human Resources department will tell you what the deal is when you notify them you are leaving. It sucks, I don’t want to say 3 grand isn’t a lot because to some people it is but if you got a great civilian job that give you better pay, better benefits and less stress like you get on this job you’d be a fool not to take it! Best of luck to you!


----------

